# Whiskers falling out...



## santafebites (Jun 18, 2008)

HI,

My cat Rose is about a year and two months old. Is it normal for cats to lose their whiskers at this age. I thought cats don't lose whiskers? My son says yes, he reads a lot of cat books?? But couldn't say if it was normal, he just said it's good luck if you find one, and that seemed a little unscientific to me... :? I wasn't too worried, but I have seen about 3 of them on the carpet now.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

If I hadn't just read on the Forum a few days earlier that it was normal, I would have freaked out when I first noticed one of Cinderella's whiskers on the carpet. 8O 

It IS normal, it is considered good luck by some people, and in fact, some Cat Forum members keep their cats' whiskers.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

marie73 said:


> If I hadn't just read on the Forum a few days earlier that it was normal, I would have freaked out when I first noticed one of Cinderella's whiskers on the carpet. 8O
> 
> It IS normal, it is considered good luck by some people, and in fact, some Cat Forum members keep their cats' whiskers.


Guilty!! I thought i was the only one... i have one in a kleenex... but i didnt know it was good luck... i just thought it might be a neat keepsake.

I also have a baby tooth around here somewhere of simbas - at first i thought it was like, claw shedding and freaked out, but at a closer look it was a tooth 

I never worried though about the whiskers... i just thought it was the same as the rest of their coat, shedding and regrowing in healthier.


----------



## greenighs (May 1, 2008)

Freaky! I have one of Gizmo's whiskers in a kleenex, too! When I first brought him home from the shelter, he lost quite a few whiskers. I kept one because it was so cool -- half black & half white -- and because I'd heard it was good luck.


----------



## santafebites (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank you for your replies  
We kept that first one and put it on our little shelf with other good luck stuff, four leaf clover, a St. Jude candle. It was when I saw the 3rd one I was thinking maybe it's like teeth, being she is a year old. Big cat doesn't lose whiskers, although he does go outside, so hard to tell.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

Duchess goes through periods of losing two to three whiskers a week from time to time. I have dark green carpet and she has bright white whiskers so I find them all. I have a complete set of spare whiskers stuck in a candle on the entertainment center!


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

greenighs said:


> Freaky! I have one of Gizmo's whiskers in a kleenex, too! When I first brought him home from the shelter, he lost quite a few whiskers. I kept one because it was so cool -- half black & half white -- and because I'd heard it was good luck.


mine was half and half too! lol

Simba is funny, he has one black whisker, and one black eyebrow on either side... like symmetrical whisker holes even. its too funny. when he sheds only one we call him lopsided. Since Boo is callico, hers are all black.

its funny how different they are from dog whiskers... cats ones actually serve a purpose (well, ive heard that they can use those to tell if they will fit somewhere)


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Hmmm??
Interesting!

This is the first time I have heard about the 
whiskers being 'good luck'......

I find them often on the carpet.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

i found a white one (from Simba) on the floor yesterday, speaking of whiskers. lol


----------

